# Capstar used along with Program



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I used the Advantage and then gave the Capstar and it worked wonderfully. Dont know if it would have without the Capstar. But the last time I got the Capstar this summer and used with Frontline it worked. I use it to kill the last of the fleas left on them that the meds didnt kill.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The Capstar kills any fleas that are currently present, the Program kills them on an ongoing basis. I would use the Capstar once to kill any fleas that currently exists, but wouldn't think you need to continue using it after that.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> The Capstar kills any fleas that are currently present, the Program kills them on an ongoing basis. I would use the Capstar once to kill any fleas that currently exists, but wouldn't think you need to continue using it after that.


I hope not! :crossfing I'm going to be sure to clean from top to bottom as well so hopefully we'll be safe. 

You mentioned that you would use Capstar once - would you use that along with another preventative such as Frontline or Program?

The reason I ask is that it seems Program only effects the eggs/larvae but does not touch the actual flea. I'm thinking that if there are eggs in the house waiting to hatch, then we may need another dose of Capstar in the near future???


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

You are exactly right, Program's active ingredient (lufenuron) is a growth regulator and will not kill any adult flea. The way I see it, you would need to redose with Capstar any time you saw fleas on your dogs/cats to avoid a house infestation and flea bites which, in my opinion, is not the most efficient way to achieve flea-less doggies/cats and house. Even if your cats are strictly inside cats, they could still be reinfested by any flea your dog would bring from outside. I think the Program/Capstar combination can be fine for animals who rarely go outside or only go out in very controlled areas or are never in contact with animals who go outside. Personnally, I prefer using a product that takes care of both the adult fleas and the larvae (Frontline Plus works fine here).

By all means use Capstar now if there are fleas present as an emergency measure (it is very effective and can be used several days consecutively if needed) and think about treating the inside of the house (fleas can lay eggs in carpet, along baseboards, etc.) and perhaps the yard. For monthly doggie/cat treatment, ask your vet what alternative to the Program/Capstar combination he/she recommands.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, you can use the Capstar with other treatments. I regularly do that with rescue intakes, Capstar and then apply Frontline, which is similar to Program.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I used Capstar and Frontline here not to long ago and it worked great, we are flea free.


----------

